# thin glass?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So what glass is best for making vert kits? Lowes has 3/32 inch single strength glass but the glass for aquarium tops is thicker. Should we be using 1/4 inch and is it really cheaper to go to a glass shop?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

unless its a large pane, 1/4 is overkill. Single strength is awfully weak unless its a small small area. I'm using 3/16 mostly


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

A site that makes vertical conversion kits uses 3/32" for their 10 and 20 gallon conversion kits.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

3/32" (2.5mm) is just fine for 10g & 20H dart tanks. Anything larger and I like to use 1/8" (3mm) thick double-strength. 1/4" is really heavy for a tank that small.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Crap, I meant 1/8" LOL... 4/32" would be 1/8". When I looked at the 3/32 at Lowes it looked a little thin and I didn't know if it would be strong enough.

OMG I cant believe I typed 1/4, thats huge.

BTW Dane, those 40g vert sliding doors you sent me last year are still holding up strong.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, ive come to the opinion that 3/32" glass sucks. Or maybe its just this stuff i ended up with. Both pieces broke when trying to only fit the glass. I had the glass sitting on the tank and it just split right in half and fell into the tank. Definitely dont want to deal with that after the tanks are built. I guess tomorrow i will go find out how much it will cost to have a few 1/8" pieces cut. Hopefully its not outrageous.


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah i would agree. I had that exact same thing happen to me. Double pane seems stronger. Just a heads up. if you have a living hinge your going to want to silicone it in. I thought it was really snug and wouldn't slip out... but it can.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to use living hinges and silicone them in. I just need to find somewhere around here that sells 1/8" glass. Theres a Glass Doctor, maybe they'll do it.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So I stopped by Glass Doctor today and talked to them about glass. They keep 1/8" in stock and said their prices were only a couple bucks per square foot so I could get alot of glass cut for 4-5 tanks for less than $50. If they had to seam the edges it would be more.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

From a glass shop i got 1/4 11x11 inch and the edges sanded for $8. Glass shops are a better deal then lowes


----------

